
Setting up an L2TP over IPSec VPN server on Ubuntu, also compatible with mobiles - vitobotta
http://vitobotta.com/l2tp-ipsec-vpn-server/
======
programd
And why isn't there a single command line script to do all this for you?

The point of course is that if we want security to be taken seriously by users
- even sophisticated users who run their own Linux servers - then we must make
this kind of stuff brain dead simple to setup and maintain.

And yes, of course most of us can actually write the script to do this, but
the point is that we should not have to.

